# Würde das Netzteil reichen?



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2011)

*Würde das Netzteil reichen?*

Hallo, Bin dabei mir ein neues Netzteil Auszusuchen und auf das Gestosen : *be quiet! Pure Power L7 530W* Reicht das um mein System Mit strom zu befüllen? 


AMD 955 @ 3.6GHz
Asrock Extreme 3 870
HD5830 OC 975MHz
1TB Festplatte
12GB RAM?


----------



## HAWX (28. August 2011)

Ja reicht locker
Ich würde aber zu einem aktuelleren Straightpower E8 greifen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2011)

*AW: Würde das Netzteil reichen?*

Oder wenns wenig kosten soll, ein XFX Core!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2011)

*AW: Würde das Netzteil reichen?*

Sind 400Watt mit etwas oc Nicht zu wenig?

Das von XFX hatte ich auch schon im Auge aber welches von den Beiden ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. August 2011)

*AW: Würde das Netzteil reichen?*

Such dir eines von den beiden Netzteilen aus


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2011)

*AW: Würde das Netzteil reichen?*

Wenn dann das XFX oder?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2011)

*AW: Würde das Netzteil reichen?*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wenn dann das XFX oder?


 
Naja, beide basieren auf dem gleichen Seasonic Netzteil, das XFX dreht ab ca. 450W sehr laut auf! Dieses Manko hat Antec nicht, allerdings hat XFX 5 Jahre Garantie!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2011)

*AW: Würde das Netzteil reichen?*

Lautstärke ist mir Relative egal, Weil mich Das nicht Stört. Ich brauch einfach nurn Stabiles Netzteil nicht wie mein Lc-Power 550watt was dauer Freeze verursacht -.-


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2011)

*AW: Würde das Netzteil reichen?*

Dann würde ich zum XFX greifen!
Oder zu dem hier:
http://gh.de/614775


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2011)

*AW: Würde das Netzteil reichen?*

Dann lieber das XFX thx leute ^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2011)

*AW: Würde das Netzteil reichen?*

Keine Ursache!
Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass wir im Be Quiet-Forum sind!
Ich glaube, dass ich mich gerade da unbeliebt gemacht habe!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (28. August 2011)

*AW: Würde das Netzteil reichen?*

Wenn dir Lautsträke egal ist nimm das FSP 


Ich meine natürlich:

beQuiet! Straigt Power E8 400


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (28. August 2011)

*AW: Würde das Netzteil reichen?*

Ohne OC würde ich sagen ja (wobei ich eher zum 450W E8 raten würde).

Aber übertaktest du mit oder ohne Spannungserhöhung? Mit Spannungserhöhung solltest du lieber zu einem größeren Gerät greifen (z.B. 500W E8)


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2011)

*AW: Würde das Netzteil reichen?*

Ja mit Spannungserhöhung ^^


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (29. August 2011)

*AW: Würde das Netzteil reichen?*

Dann denke ich, dass du dir eher ein 500W E8 holen solltest denn das 450W. Eine Erhöhung der Spannung erhöht den Verbrauch einer Komponente sehr stark (Frequenz ist mehr oder weniger linear, Spannung mehr oder minder quadratisch, da bei doppelter Spannung auch ein doppelter Strom fließt)...


----------

